# ArmourDillo Cam Protector By: HeDog Archery



## hedogarchery (Apr 4, 2016)

Hi Gary,
Thank you so much for your review of our Cam Protector. We have exciting news - our new retail price starts at just $39.99 and our Cam Protector comes in seven different colors. We are of course still Made In America. Thanks again!
-HeDog Archery
http://hedogarchery.com


----------

